# Broadheads shooting low??



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 11, 2012)

I have really been working on improving my bow shooting this off season and have added a few new things and had the bow retuned. The problem I'm having is that out past 20 yards my Broadheads (muzzy MX-4 100gr) are dropping 6-8 inches lower than my field points (100gr) this is a consistent shooting and the arrows will group touching each other out to 50 yards but they drop 6-8 inches.....Any suggestions, Ideas?

FYI Martin bow, 27' draw, 65# shooting victory arrows (not sure of total weight of arrow/broadhead.

Thanks.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Feb 11, 2012)

It could be arrow rest is to low/ nock point too high


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 11, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> It could be arrow rest is to low/ nock point too high


 
If that were the case, his field points would be shooting low too.

Sometimes broadheads just fly different. I shoot muzzys too, and they did the same thing. Mine hit about 4" low of my field points (both 100 grain). My suggestion would be to sight your bow in with your broadheads if that's what you're going to hunt with. Maybe go up to 125 grain field points to compensate.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 11, 2012)

Simple/complicated.Your bow is out of tune and your arrows don't spin true. Changing the weight of you field tips won't change anything other than the weight. See a pro or sight your bow to meet your broadheads. Good luck.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I did sight it with the broadheads, and was going to try 125 grain field points to see if they hit close to the broadhead, l did take it to a pro but we only shot it at 20 yds and it is accurate at those ranges I guess due to speed.


----------



## Addicted (Feb 11, 2012)

Raise your rest or lower the nock. This will slightly raise the flight of your field points but the broad head will rise substantially more due to the fact that it has blades/wings. If your nock/rest tune is off the broad heads blades cause drag. If your bow is setup properly, you should put your arrow on the rest and hold the bow out and look at it. The arrow typically should be parallel to the stabilizer.  Yours is probably slightly sagging low at the tip. If so correct this by raising the rest.
(small adjustments will make big changes to the trajectory of the arrow so take it slow)
I usually tune mine at 30 yards

Shoot the bow and keep slightly adjusting  the rest up or the nock down until the two arrows hit in the same spot. 


Do not be concerned about your sights at this point. You 
can readjust them later. Once you have your field points 
and your broad heads hitting in the same spot readjust 
your sights for yardage.

Shooting heavier field points is a bandaid and not 
recommended.

Good luck, hope any of this helps.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 11, 2012)

Addicted is dead on the money with his reply.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok that makes sense I will give that a try.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> If that were the case, his field points would be shooting low too.
> 
> Sometimes broadheads just fly different. I shoot muzzys too, and they did the same thing. Mine hit about 4" low of my field points (both 100 grain). My suggestion would be to sight your bow in with your broadheads if that's what you're going to hunt with. Maybe go up to 125 grain field points to compensate.


You raise your arrow rest up yet


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 11, 2012)

satchmo said:


> Simple/complicated.Your bow is out of tune and your arrows don't spin true. Changing the weight of you field tips won't change anything other than the weight. See a pro or sight your bow to meet your broadheads. Good luck.


What he said.  If your arrows are spined properly,spin true and your bow is tuned properly you should be able to shoot the same weight BH and field points in the same hole.  After alot of adjustments in tuning, arrow sizes and arrow components my bow has been shooting 125 gr. muzzy Phantoms and 125 gr. field points the exact same out to 65 yds.  It takes alot of time but when you get things right it is all worth it.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 13, 2012)

yep, it has to be a nocking point/rest issue.  you can go to far and actually have the broadheads "plane" up and hit above your field points.  i typically try to make them do this if i can, then i start raising the nock point back up so the field points and broadheads hit the same.  i try not to shoot dots when i tune like this.  take a strip of white duct tape, and pull it across your target.  just shoot at a horizontal line, it'll make it easier to tune that way.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 14, 2012)

Addicted said:


> Raise your rest or lower the nock. This will slightly raise the flight of your field points but the broad head will rise substantially more due to the fact that it has blades/wings. If your nock/rest tune is off the broad heads blades cause drag. If your bow is setup properly, you should put your arrow on the rest and hold the bow out and look at it. The arrow typically should be parallel to the stabilizer.  Yours is probably slightly sagging low at the tip. If so correct this by raising the rest.
> (small adjustments will make big changes to the trajectory of the arrow so take it slow)
> I usually tune mine at 30 yards
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the help, I did what you said and fixed the problem and resighted my pins in less that 1 hr...now putting field point and broadheads touching out to 50. Thanks again!


----------



## Addicted (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! good for you.

Nothing better than a well tuned bow


----------

